# Synthol Freaks!



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

So as some of you may know, I love a good synthol freak. So post em up and give me a laugh.

I'll get started:


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Apologies if this has already been done. I just feel that these guys achievements are not recognised enough :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

does this thread need to be moved in to the male adult section?!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

heeeeere we go again


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

this is amazing


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I love how they always look pleased with themselves.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

:lol: I wish I could get this kind of difference between my forearms and biceps...

and the angry stare. Don't forget the angry stare.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> does this thread need to be moved in to the male adult section?!


I think it can stay here... as long as no-one posts pics of the guy that injected his penis.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

This guy is my favourite up to now. You just know he's got the attitude to go with it hahaha :lol:










Not that he's all that syntholy in this one...


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

dip****s the lot of them lol


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Sad fcukers they so look like sh1t.

Do they even lift?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

actin said:


> Sad fcukers they so look like sh1t.


They look awesome. So entertaining its unreal. Can just imagine the sh!t they would get if they turned up at pretty much any gym in my area.

They always look so pleased with it though, as if they are seeing some awesome physique when they look in the mirror.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Why do they never jab their forearms


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)




----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Why do they never jab their forearms


They should jab just there forearms, that popeye look.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)




----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)




----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)




----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

The UK's biggest bellend.


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Tbh I think they all look like c*nts. I wouldn't want to look like any of them. Would rather just take gear and train hard and look in good shape. They all look ****!!!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

squatthis said:


> They look awesome. So entertaining its unreal. Can just imagine the sh!t they would get if they turned up at pretty much any gym in my area.
> 
> They always look so pleased with it though, as if they are seeing some awesome physique when they look in the mirror.


I'd walk over when they were benching and stick a green in each of their fatceps to entertain the gym as they slowly deflate spraying semi decomposed synthol all over the place..


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

actin said:


> I'd walk over when they were benching and stick a green in each of their fatceps to entertain the gym as they slowly deflate spraying semi decomposed synthol all over the place..


That would proper make me **** my pants, fooking hilarious


----------



## chuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

The girl in that second last pic forearms are the same size as the guys


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

CPsteve said:


> Tbh I think they all look like c*nts. I wouldn't want to look like any of them. Would rather just take gear and train hard and look in good shape. They all look ****!!!


I don't think anyone thinks they look good or wants to look like them. They are pretty hilarious though.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

that is crazy! doesn't even look like muscle.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

each to there own i guess i prefer to earn mine the hard way


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

hometrainer said:


> each to there own i guess i prefer to earn mine the hard way


But you could look like this:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

My idols....the lot of them.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

squatthis said:


> But you could look like this:


LMFAO, look how happy they are with themselves. HORRIFIC. they actually look like they are going to pop.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't forget to click to enlarge!!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

anybody ever used synthol for calves?


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

I think the late, great Nasser El Sonbatti did.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

kingdale said:


> View attachment 123028


What about all the other pro's?

Oh **** I just said it...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Smoog said:


> What about all the other pro's?
> 
> Oh **** I just said it...


I would have thought alot use but with him I think it is so obvious it is laughable he is on stage.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Pros may use it but at least they have a huge amount of mass in the first place and use it to 'balance' their physiques!(most of them some look stupid and obvious) Most of these idiots have the physique of someone who doesn't train at all but decided to whack synthol in for 'big guns'!I think people who do that must have something wrong with them mentally,both to actually do it in the first place and then to think 'I look good'.

And some people say steroids users are after a quick fix lol............


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Can anyone hook me up with some synthol!!!!!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Bulgeman.123 said:


> Can anyone hook me up with some synthol!!!!!


synthetek


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Jesus, is this one a tranny ? Check out the eyebrows and nail polish.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Why do they always look so flat....looks ridiculous. The forearms are just laughable.

I honestly think this is no different than Jackie Stallone...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

looks fkin stupid whats the point


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Lew1s said:


>


hai guys

also controversial lol


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

squatthis said:


>


Hahaha WTF looks like his body is total infected haha ouch :/


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

squatthis said:


>


Fcukin legs lol


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Justin Cider said:


> View attachment 123015
> 
> 
> View attachment 123016
> ...


Tbf to the guy at the top he still looks like he trains (even if he looks like a tranny lol) them lumps on his delts could just as easily be bad pip swelling from pinning that spot,seen it happen to people myself almost to the same effect


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

I have used it a fair bit- though to be honest, i cannot begin to imagine the amount these guys would need- i was doing 10ml a muscle per day- well i tried to do it per day the pain is bad. Fair play, they must have gone through a massive amount of pain...to look that ****


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> hai guys
> 
> also controversial lol


he looks ok? apart from the dodgy lego hair


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> he looks ok? apart from the dodgy lego hair


he was a member on this forum


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

When I saw this guy, I thought my childhood friend Mr Blobby started pumping the iron.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Jamiegeddon said:


> When I saw this guy, I thought my childhood friend Mr Blobby started pumping the iron.


That seriously cannot be real?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> That seriously cannot be real?!?!?!?!?!


I have no idea. I typed "Synthol fails" on Google and his image was like the 10th entry down.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Jamiegeddon said:


> I have no idea. I typed "Synthol fails" on Google and his image was like the 10th entry down.


Thats ****ing awful if it is. I openly admit to cycling the gear but looking at these bunch of goons there is NO hope in hell I would think about putting synthol into me!


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

If I put synthol in my weewee, would it make it big and strong as well? Hypothetically from a philosophical hypothesis, if the penis was a muscle, it might just work.


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

Nidge said:


> Fcukin legs lol


unbelievable lol pipecleaners


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> he was a member on this forum


who?!?!!?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

@ausbuilt


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

lol that pics probably pre-synthol tbh


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Jamiegeddon said:


> When I saw this guy, I thought my childhood friend Mr Blobby started pumping the iron.


hahahahaha Imagine the guy is in a serious car crash, police turn up and find a written off car and massive fcuk off pool of oil but no body!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

laurie g said:


> I have used it a fair bit- though to be honest, i cannot begin to imagine the amount these guys would need- i was doing 10ml a muscle per day- well i tried to do it per day the pain is bad. Fair play, they must have gone through a massive amount of pain...to look that ****


Any chance of any pics? Especially if you have before and after.

It's not something I wish to do,just more curious as to the differences and the amounts used.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I tryed it along time ago didn't matter how I trained how my diet was rest periods reps could never get past 18" if found after a couple of bicep shots ( hurt like fcuk) and don't condone it or steroids but each to there own my arms started to fill out nicely even after oil gone


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

That third picture at the bottom is the Egyptian guy with tbe Guinness world record for the biggest biceps.

Something wrong there. How are his bi's so big whilst his forearms are like chicken drumsticks? You can't arm curl without using your forearns! Something's not right.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> hahahahaha Imagine the guy is in a serious car crash, police turn up and find a written off car and massive fcuk off pool of oil but no body!


Car crash? He's swallowed the airbag!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

squatthis said:


>


loving the bicep/peck to shoulder ratio on this one :lol:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Any chance of any pics? Especially if you have before and after.
> 
> It's not something I wish to do,just more curious as to the differences and the amounts used.


No i did try intitially when i was doing low amounts but you couldnt see anything i upped the dose when i competed in 2011 it did make a difference but i wouldnt say a huge one, like i say i would love to know the amounts these guys use.

Its costs a lot as well, consider 10ml per day per body part, so lets say 20ml, into 100ml thats 5 days- 100 quid a pop so your looking at 400 quid a month, using the right stff from sythtec. Some guys use vegetable oil- i kid you not, of course it does the same job except you run the serious risk of infection... and a chip shop trying to throw you in a pan fryer because essentially you would be a giant chip.

I would safely say 60-70% of amateurs use it oor have attempted it, pros, even higher ( their livlihoods, contracts etc depend on them being the best, having the edge )


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Nidge said:


> Fcukin legs lol


I didn't even clock the legs, classic.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to do the honest reply.

I find it quite amazing,at what lengths people will go to for a 'comp' which holds no great prize but then I guess once one starts injecting AAS,to inject extra 'oils' wouldn't really be too much of a problem mentally.

Thanks again.



laurie g said:


> No i did try intitially when i was doing low amounts but you couldnt see anything i upped the dose when i competed in 2011 it did make a difference but i wouldnt say a huge one, like i say i would love to know the amounts these guys use.
> 
> Its costs a lot as well, consider 10ml per day per body part, so lets say 20ml, into 100ml thats 5 days- 100 quid a pop so your looking at 400 quid a month, using the right stff from sythtec. Some guys use vegetable oil- i kid you not, of course it does the same job except you run the serious risk of infection... and a chip shop trying to throw you in a pan fryer because essentially you would be a giant chip.
> 
> I would safely say 60-70% of amateurs use it oor have attempted it, pros, even higher ( their livlihoods, contracts etc depend on them being the best, having the edge )


----------



## nicw (May 30, 2013)

****ers


----------



## adzr (Mar 17, 2009)

First post and probably a repost but this guy does some awesome videos, check out his dancing one aswell


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

These pics bloody epic, they don't see what we do!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> That third picture at the bottom is the Egyptian guy with tbe Guinness world record for the biggest biceps.
> 
> Something wrong there. How are his bi's so big whilst his forearms are like chicken drumsticks? You can't arm curl without using your forearns! Something's not right.


Hey loz nice to see you here keep meaning to ask what's the zoom factor used on your avatar must be pretty high to have a bulge like that, looks kinda synthaholly lol. I'm only messin bud your arms far bigger and more defined than mine!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> Hey loz nice to see you here keep meaning to ask what's the zoom factor used on your avatar must be pretty high to have a bulge like that, looks kinda synthaholly lol. I'm only messin bud your arms far bigger and more defined than mine!!


Just a close-up. Yeah, I've been doing this training thing a lot time now, bud.

I didn't know what Synthol meant until I came to this site.

Again, hard work, big weights and time.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Just a close-up. Yeah, I've been doing this training thing a lot time now, bud.
> 
> I didn't know what Synthol meant until I came to this site.
> 
> Again, hard work, big weights and time.


Sweet, did you ever end up on the stage competing?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> Sweet, did you ever end up on the stage competing?


I didn't. At my peak I was still in the RAF and it's not easy to juggle that sort of work with bodybuilding. But I did reach very high standards, so I'm told. Mostly did it for personal satisfaction - to reach goals. I was ripped and cut, etc. Now, at 48, it's training to keep fit and for fun and as a hobby, but I've still kept most of the mass; at my age it's easier to bulk up than to remain defined. Are you still on your hols, Phoenix? Enjoying it? I'm at work all night if you wanna keep in touch. Maybe the I'm Straight thread is the best place for some chit chat?


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

squatthis said:


> But you could look like this:


or i could smoke a pipe and eat spinach


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

squatthis said:


> They should jab just there forearms, that popeye look.


to many veins


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

the 2nd guy in the first pics is this guy HAHA What a muppet


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

oh and this is why it of course should not be used!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I love the guys who have come on this thread and seen these guys and are still interested in using it.

Good for you. Make sure you use it properly, we need more synthol freaks. I want one for a friend, I'd laugh all day every day. EVERY DAY!










Obviously I'd be the skinny guy. Bet its like laying on a lilo being where he is.


----------



## mbonheur (May 28, 2009)

Carrot Top


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Does anyone actually know any guys like this in real life?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)




----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

squatthis said:


> The UK's biggest bellend.


I walked past him this morning down oxford st. He was wearing exactly the same as this pic. He was big as a house, but didn't look good. Literally looked like he was inflated.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

rob w said:


> I walked past him this morning down oxford st. He was wearing exactly the same as this pic. He was big as a house, but didn't look good. Literally looked like he was inflated.


thats cos he is.

I would love a synthol freak friend, endless entertainment.


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

Lew1s said:


>


Who is that ? Doesnt look like he has used synthol at all


----------

